
7 Julia Gotchas and How to Handle Them - johnmyleswhite
http://www.stochasticlifestyle.com/7-julia-gotchas-handle/
======
Avshalom

      a = [1 -2]
      b = [1 - 2]
    

and this is why APL and J use 1 ¯2 or 1 _2 for negative numbers

